# MyLink forgets date/time/temperature



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Just hit a weird issue with the 2016 MyLink. I made a quick stopover at my house, and when I came back 5 minutes later the date, time and temperature were off. 00:00h on 1/1/1970 at 30 degrees.

I tried powering down the system, turning off the car, opening the door, and restarting the system. I even reset everything to factory defaults. I still get "Communication Error #7" Eventually the thermometer showed the correct temperature. But the date/time are off. I'm going to reset the date/time again as I understand the Android Auto app needs to have the correct date/time to work.

I did contact MyLink support and wasn't encouraged. After a long conversation (in which they tried to convince me my car didn't have AA despite having used it for weeks) they said to head back to the dealer.

Was this an issue on other AA systems/Cruzes?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds to me like you have a bad head unit.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I am told that when paired with certain Apple products, the Mylink goes insane.

Apple does a update to their unit for resolution.

There is also a just released update for Mylink that may apply.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robby said:


> I am told that when paired with certain Apple products, the Mylink goes insane.
> 
> Apple does a update to their unit for resolution.
> 
> ...


I think he is using an Android based phone. If I'm not mistaking, it seems him using AA means Android Auto? Also he has a 2016 Gen2 Cruze, so I don't think the most recent mylink update (15-NA-081) for the gen1 Cruze would do him any good.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Funny Story.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bbelnap said:


> Was this an issue on other AA systems/Cruzes?


This model (second gen Cruze) is so new, you're effectively second-stage beta testers. You might want to bring your service department a box of donuts - just to make sure you start out on the right foot. You may be seeing them periodically as the quirks turn up.

I'm not sure, this might be a first year for Android Auto for GM as well. It's certainly the first year for the Cruze.

Taking the symptom at face value, it sounds like a possible power problem. Somehow the head unit lost power when it shouldn't.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks all for the suggestions. Yes AA means Android Auto - sorry about not clarifying. I've used both Android Auto and CarPlay on this head unit.

I left the car for about an hour during an appointment, came back, and everything was back to normal. No point in taking it to service if the failure isn't present.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

kasrul said:


> No point in taking it to service if the failure isn't present.


True 'dat. It will just frustrate everyone, including you. 

However, I would start a log of each time it does it. So if you do decide to take it to the dealer, you can show it wasn't a one time thing. I don't expect them to fix it, but I would expect them to pass it on to GM to have their engineers look at it. But for that to happen, you need something solid like a log and maybe a short YouTube video so no one tries to pass it off as 'crazy owner'.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It all depends, if it's powering down all the way then it will clear codes most likely. If you leave it with them they may have it long enough to find it happening to them too.


----------

